# What cute, punny, unique, weird, etc catchphrases have you given to your villagers?!



## Darrling (Nov 11, 2015)

So I was chatting on a thread earlier and I mentioned a few of my villagers catchphrases I've given them and names that they call me! 

So here are a few of mine that I personally find the cutest, or punniest. Lobo's catchphrase I gave him is "HOWL ya doin'?" Fauna calls me 'Deerling', Sheps' catchphrase is "Hearthrob", Tangy's catchphrase is "Hissy Kiss" and when Bam was in my town, his catchphrase was "Bammalam!" < Miss Bam so much! 

No regrets.



So I want to know other peoples catchphrases and names for their villagers! ​


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 11, 2015)

They are all well though! I really love Fauna's one, as deerling is a marvellous Pokemon


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 11, 2015)

Cyrano calls everyone, "Homegirl." It's funny when he's talking to another male villager and he says that. LOL


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 11, 2015)

I had Drago's greeting as "yaass"


----------



## mayortash (Nov 11, 2015)

I've got Cyrano greeting me with "How u doing?" which I will always read in a Joey from Friends voice.

I also had Aurora saying "let it go" as her catchphrase for a while.


----------



## Grot (Nov 11, 2015)

I made Jay's greeting, "AAaiiieee!" fitting for a jock villager


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 11, 2015)

idk if I came up with this but someone in my town used to say "Punfirmed"


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

I personally just like to keep their catchphrases what they originally were so that they're more original lol. XD
Plus I don't know what they could even say haha.


----------



## Chris01 (Nov 11, 2015)

I normally change their catchphrases to something funny, never rude though, and it is always something I can relate to.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 11, 2015)

-When Cherry lived in my town, her catchphrase was "dawg" and her greeting was "Yo, dawg!" 
-I was talking to an acquaintance yesterday and he told me that when Ankha lived in his town, he changed her catchphrase to "peasants." Now I wanna do that sooooo badly! Her current catchphrase is "kemet" and her greeting is "Tut tut."
-Alice's greeting was once "G'day, mate!" Sterling's is "Cheerio!" 
-I also made Big Top's greeting "Ay, Mam?!" because he came from my mom's void. (So she play ACNL. Don't judge!) I also plan on making his catchphrase, "Roll tide!"
...Yeah, I'm better at making greetings than I am at making catchphrases...


----------



## Nayab (Nov 11, 2015)

Back when I had Quillson in my town his catchphrase was "Trump hair" for self-evident reasons, and before that it was "corkscrew" after a unique trait male ducks have which I won't elaborate on.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't really got any funny ones right now, but when I had Mint her greeting was "I'm a tuna fish", because she can be whatever she wants to be. I also had her and Gaston call me 'potato', and when I get her, Caroline will say 'mustard' for purposes that relate to my experiences of 2 am on the Internet.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't think I can even post what I changed Fauna's phrase to when I played while drinking because I might get banned lol

Edit: it's a cute sounding word and the word itself is harmless, but if you googled it, it'd turn up some x-rated stuff and just...no. lol I'm not posting it.


Phil started calling me 'chickpea' and then Marshal wanted to call me that too so I let him. Antonio still calls me Ladybro, I won't let him change it.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 11, 2015)

I would totally make Bam say something like 'Come on and Bam, and welcome to the jam' if I had him in my town and if that wasn't way too long to put as anything.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 11, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 155945
> 
> View attachment 155946



I, a mature, soon-to-be 30 year old, did NOT laugh loudly at 'buttquack'


----------



## gem83 (Nov 11, 2015)

I changed Sterling's catchphrase to "brozinsky" and, before he moved, Bam's to "broseph" lmao And I changed Kyle's greeting to "Yo, what's good?" When I still had Rizzo, as much as I despised him, I changed his catchphrase to "crackalackin" but horribly butchered so it would fit. My friend has given her villagers so many funny greetings, whenever I go to her town I laugh so hard. (I'd share them but they have swear words and I don't wanna get in trouble lol)


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 11, 2015)

Nayab said:


> Back when I had Quillson in my town his catchphrase was "Trump hair" for self-evident reasons, and before that it was "corkscrew" after a unique trait male ducks have which I won't elaborate on.


I KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT AND I WISH I DIDN'T. WHY DID YOU REMIND ME OF THAT. 
*WHY.*


----------



## radioloves (Nov 11, 2015)

LOLs, like dingaling, gwek gwek, Ohhhbbby, hot thang, big balls, AHAHAHA!! yuhpp all I can remember rn xD


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 11, 2015)

My town's on a Parks and Rec theme, so lots of the villagers greet me with:

*Beautiful Ann!
*Burt Macklin, FBI
*Knope 2016!

And some of their phrases are:

*Waffles
*Literally!
*Ya Heard


----------



## Darrling (Nov 12, 2015)

Nayab said:


> Back when I had Quillson in my town his catchphrase was "Trump hair" for self-evident reasons, and before that it was "corkscrew" after a unique trait male ducks have which I won't elaborate on.



LOL oh my god​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 155945
> 
> View attachment 155946



*LOL I NEEDED THAT LAUGH *​


----------



## Captain-Cake (Nov 12, 2015)

OH! What a fun question!


*Colton's* greeting is 'G'day luv!' and his catchphase is 'mate' 

*Chief *and *Fang* say 'What's up cub / pup', respectively.

For kicks, *Skye's* has been 'Moon-MOOON'


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 12, 2015)

I've been binge watching a lot of Game of Thrones lately. Queenie started calling me princess as a nickname, so when she asked for a new greeting I made it "your grace". Though I suppose it's funny for a so-called queen to call a "princess" that, but whatever.


----------



## Reineke (Nov 12, 2015)

A lot of my villagers now use the greeting "Senpai." It's pretty cute. I usually let my villagers choose their own nickname for me, though. As for catch phrases, I sometimes have villagers say things like "ya'know" or "no doubt" because it usually changes the feeling of what they're saying, which is pretty cute.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 13, 2015)

BLOOP


----------



## Darrling (Nov 13, 2015)

Reineke said:


> A lot of my villagers now use the greeting "Senpai." It's pretty cute. I usually let my villagers choose their own nickname for me, though. As for catch phrases, I sometimes have villagers say things like "ya'know" or "no doubt" because it usually changes the feeling of what they're saying, which is pretty cute.



aw, yeah when Zell was in my town his name for me was Senpai too.​


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 13, 2015)

I made Coach say "fite me" as his greeting and "git gud" as his catchphrase. LOL
it's funny because my friend got him from me when I was putting my stuff in her town before I reset and so I can go and talk to him and it's just like the "good ol' days" :'>
I made Tammy have the best greeting ever "talk sht get hit" :^))))))) I mean, it's perfect tbh... and her catchphrase was honey bun, I thought that was pretty good.

oh, oh. and since I'm obnoxious and someone made me headcanon Tex as a pothead, his greeting was "smoke weed erday" and his catchphrase was "blaze it". good times


----------



## tae (Nov 13, 2015)

I made snake say, "what xiu want?"


----------



## Kristen (Nov 13, 2015)

I love hissy kiss!

I made Tex and Flo (before she left my town) say fishsticks. It was pretty amusing..  Honestly, I never know what to have them say so I enter in the first thing that pops into my head, no matter how ridiculous it is.


----------



## glow (Nov 13, 2015)

I made Kid Cat's catchphrase "flex bruh" 
Ankha's catchphrase "peasant" 
Skye's "stratus"
Bob's "420 breh"
Tangy's "tang" (ya know the drink...anyone remember that)


----------



## Reineke (Nov 13, 2015)

m3ow_ said:


> I made Kid Cat's catchphrase "flex bruh"
> Ankha's catchphrase "peasant"
> Skye's "stratus"
> Bob's "420 breh"
> Tangy's "tang" (ya know the drink...anyone remember that)



Oh my god, I might have to make Ankha say peasant.


----------



## piske (Nov 13, 2015)

I saw someone on a blog have her villager say "gimme cake" and for some reason I thought that was so silly and cute. I'll probably have my villagers say that!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 13, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> I saw someone on a blog have her villager say "gimme cake" and for some reason I thought that was so silly and cute. I'll probably have my villagers say that!



That sounds like something I'd say myself. Mmmm, cake! LOL

I have Ribbot saying, "Booyah!," as a greeting now.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 13, 2015)

KoalaKitty said:


> I haven't really got any funny ones right now, but when I had Mint her greeting was "I'm a tuna fish", because she can be whatever she wants to be. I also had her and Gaston call me 'potato', and when I get her, Caroline will say 'mustard' for purposes that relate to my experiences of 2 am on the Internet.



I also have Pippy say 'pip pip' as her catchphrase, and 'I want pie' as her greeting.


----------



## Darrling (Nov 13, 2015)

KoalaKitty said:


> I also have Pippy say 'pip pip' as her catchphrase, and 'I want pie' as her greeting.



oh my gosh that's so cute​


----------



## piske (Nov 13, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> That sounds like something I'd say myself. Mmmm, cake! LOL
> 
> I have Ribbot saying, "Booyah!," as a greeting now.



Haha no, me too! That's why I like it so much! Anything with cake...MMMMM! :>


----------



## Sdj4148 (Nov 13, 2015)

I've only gave 2 of my villagers unique catchphrases. Currently Tex's catchphrase (and half the town's as well) is Texxyrexxy. Pierce's catchphrase before moving out was brosky because he always called me a ladybro


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Nov 13, 2015)

I gave merry a greeting of "How Do you Like Meow


----------



## kamiyama34 (Nov 13, 2015)

I usually try to give them an onomatopoeia that suits their species, but I also sometimes give them just funny phrases, and on occasion naughty swears if I'm feeling sassy. I don't play with a lot of other people so it's generally something I don't worry about.

I love to give ducks the greeting 'what's quackin?'


----------



## LadyDove (Nov 13, 2015)

Well...I made Sheldon say "Bazinga" for a while. Grizzly calls me Lil cub. ^_^ Before Bob finally moved out he always came up with ones that I really didn't like so I made his greeting: GANDALF?! and his catchphrase "Precious!".... I am a bit of a nerd like that, heehee.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 14, 2015)

When I had Jeremiah in my WW town, his catchphrase was "feel blue". XD
Also, I always thought "fresh mouth" was the PERFECT catchphrase for Mint (I don't have her any in of my towns), but you aren't given enough characters to use it. 
If they loosen the catchphrase character limit (assuming the Wii U comes out) and I get ahold of Mint.  I am GONNA give her that catchphrase! <3


----------



## almyki (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow, fresh mouth is really similar to the catchphrase I gave my penguine Friga, 'freshmint' =P .

I sometimes make just a minor change to their original catchphrase.  Chevre's 'la baa' became 'lala baa', which sounds like lullaby to me.  Otherwise, I try to think of something related to scents, food, or smells, since my town's name is Aroma.  Coco's catchphrase is milkoco and Pashmina's is kichypre (her original 'kidders' + 'chypre'). Ed's is greenscent, combining original 'greenhorn' with scent.  

<3 ali


----------



## Athelwyn (Nov 16, 2015)

Um...my Baabara's greeting has been "sweet a**" forever now.
It's a reference to an old Game Grumps episode, in which they played City Folk and gave the villagers funny voices.

It's great because somehow I always forget that that's her greeting, and she's like, "Sweet a**, Little A. Beautiful day, isn't it, daahling?" while looking so classy.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Nov 16, 2015)

Fauna says "oh deer" (instead of the common phrase "Oh dear")

everyone else says something like: "bro", "dude", "buddy", "darling", or "dear"


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 16, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Fauna says "oh deer" (instead of the common phrase "Oh dear")
> 
> everyone else says something like: "bro", "dude", "buddy", "darling", or "dear"



I always have the deer villagers say, "my dear."


----------



## Fields (Nov 16, 2015)

Got Lobo to call me 'Mate', seeing I'm Australian. And it really does fit in where the word is used down here. 

What is funny is that Anicotti and Kyle picked it up from him too, so it seems that many of my villagers are Australian


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 16, 2015)

kyle used to say "u feel me", u feel me?

I'm coming in here to steal all your ideas


----------



## pulmona (Nov 16, 2015)

I think it was Puddles who asked me if I wanted to be called.... "schmoopy" and I figured why not. But now half of my villagers are calling me that and I regret everything.


----------



## Fresco3332 (Nov 16, 2015)

Elmer says: Howdy Naaybour!


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Someone FINALLY asked me for help with their catchphrase, so Walker is now the proud owner of the phrase "gimme cake!". I think I will make my next villager say "look at me!" or "I'm Mr. Meeseeks!"...I've been watching a lot of Rick & Morty lol :>


----------



## LoonieToonies (Nov 16, 2015)

I made Erik's catchphrase 'eh' so he sounds like a Canadian moose


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 16, 2015)

Caroline's greeting is "Greetings human."


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 18, 2015)

I made Pecan's catchphrase deez nuts, and i find it incredibly hilarious whenever she slips in a deez nuts in conversations or when im talking to her. I mainly did this because not only was it like everywhere, it also matched up with the fact she is a squirrel so of course she likes deez nuts. xD


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 18, 2015)

I made Kid Cat's catchphrase "meowser" before. It's the cutest thing when he mentions that in convos.
Oh, and I made Marshal say "mallow", because he's this adorable marshmallow squirrel. x)


----------



## Snowfell (Nov 18, 2015)

Pekoe is a type of tea so I make Pekoe say "matcha" or "sencha" (also types of tea) as a catchphrase. Merengue is saying "berry good" right now. I like making the jocks greeting "tag", and their chatphrase to be "you're it".


----------



## rainbow_smite (Nov 20, 2015)

I like to make them greet me like AAAHHHHOMG! I like how excited it makes them seem.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 20, 2015)

I have birds/eagles in both towns at the moment. Both say, "Bird is the word!" to greet me.


----------



## RibbonFinale (Nov 20, 2015)

I made Flurry say "creampuff"

I wanted her to say marshmallow, but the w wouldn't fit in..


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2015)

Mira's catchphrase is 'JOHN CENA'


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

When Ankha was in my old town, I made her say "peasant" as her catchphrase, I think. I normally don't change villagers' catchphrases when I can help it, though.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 20, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> Mira's catchphrase is 'JOHN CENA'



That's my Kabuki's greeting XP


----------



## louise23 (Nov 20, 2015)

i like to give my villagers food  catchphrases dont know why


----------



## scartwright (Nov 20, 2015)

Originally, I made them make animal noises (except Olaf, 'cause what noise to anteaters make?!) but it got kind of weird when Avery started barking.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 20, 2015)

scartwright said:


> Originally, I made them make animal noises (except Olaf, 'cause what noise to anteaters make?!) but it got kind of weird when Avery started barking.



*Slurp* because they suck up the ants? I don't know. LOL


----------



## Dorian (Nov 21, 2015)

Milksnakes, cheesequake, peppertoni pizzaz, blombas, pencakes, bong paquito, spageen and meats, choice plate, not bones, humbungalo -- these are all from 'Twenty slightly incorrect names for food' which you can find on youtube. It's hilarious!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and my all time favorite which Merry calls me, 'hard gay'.


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 21, 2015)

my cousin gave julian the catchphrase 'hair-bow' and then eveybody else started saying it so now all they ever say is 'hair-bow' and i'm SO SICK OF IT AHH


----------



## Balverine (Nov 21, 2015)

I usually just give my villagers dumb things because they ask to change it so much lol
Like, Kiki's is 'oi', and Fauna's is 'boy' : P


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Nov 21, 2015)

I typically like to keep my catchphrases the same unless I come up with something really really good that I can't pass up or if I'm trying to give them all catchphrases involving a certain theme. I usually end up disliking things I come up with though and then changing them back. >.<

Most villagers I like have cute catchphrases I don't mind at all, though Beau's might have to go....


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 2, 2015)

scartwright said:


> Originally, I made them make animal noises (except Olaf, 'cause what noise to anteaters make?!) but it got kind of weird when Avery started barking.



I have avery too omg XD


----------



## scartwright (Dec 3, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> *Slurp* because they suck up the ants? I don't know. LOL


That's a good point! Still, what if Hugh starts slurping? (Although he IS a pig...)



Link_The_Heroine said:


> I have avery too omg XD


He is absolutely the coolest!

Now, since I live just over the river from Liverpool, England. I make them say Liverpudlian things. Can be a bit disturbing though, being greeted in the morning with "A'IGHT LAD!" or "S'UP MATE?!"


----------

